# Best vertical wall bike hanger



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Looking to save some space in my garage and hang a couple of bikes. What would you recommend for a vertical bike hanger?

I found both of these on Amazon which I'm guessing will do the trick for 29ers and road bikes:

Amazon.com: Racor PIW-1R/PIW-1W Pro Wall-Mount Bike Hanger: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Racor B-1R Solo Vertical Bike Rack: Home Improvement


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

Any hardware store, used on ceiling or wall for years, only a couple bucks each.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Wall mount or lean. Mygearup.com. I think you can get them at Amazon.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

fred-da-trog said:


> Any hardware store, used on ceiling or wall for years, only a couple bucks each.


+1
I have 5 bikes hanging from my ceiling, each using a couple of these.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

fred-da-trog said:


> Any hardware store, used on ceiling or wall for years, only a couple bucks each.


+10. You're really just overspending if you get anything else.


----------



## Grk224 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ebay's got some cheap ones for less than $100 bucks. Not sure if I'd hang my good bikes on it though


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Go with the inexpensive hooks. I have one of those mygearup type things, it leans against the wall and is a PITA, it wants to fall over. You have to have the heavier bike on the bottom and the arms dont always line up with the bike parts, so you have to mess around with that. I love my $2 hooks.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

Splurge and get the $2 "rhino liner like coated" hooks. They are large and strong.


----------



## zukyota (Mar 13, 2011)

fred-da-trog said:


> Any hardware store, used on ceiling or wall for years, only a couple bucks each.


I like this idea.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

neatness is over-rated


----------



## MonsterD (Mar 8, 2011)

fred-da-trog said:


> Any hardware store, used on ceiling or wall for years, only a couple bucks each.


Just do this. Really easy to install and use. Only problem I've noticed is that with fat tires it is a hassle to get the rim in the hook.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the Rubbermaid Fast Track system. Personally i like the cheap coated hook idea the best. But when you can't hang your bike(s) where you want them because there is no stud where you want to hang the bike and you don't want to tack a 2X4 on the wall or your garage ceilings are 12 feet high like mine:


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazon.com: Bike Rack: Health & Personal Care

Anybody tried this? Will this hurt a bike with Carbon wheels? Should I just go with a rubber hook in the wall?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tooclosetosee said:


> Amazon.com: Bike Rack: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Anybody tried this? Will this hurt a bike with Carbon wheels? Should I just go with a rubber hook in the wall?


No experience with that rack and it looks nice. But not worth buying if you are only hanging a couple bikes. As far as hurting your carbon wheels I doubt it. Any bike with carbon wheels is a lightweight bike. Not enough weight to harm them. As far as hanging your bike like that cheaper, here is a hanger for $10 bucks that is for one bike that does the same thing.
Rubbermaid, FastTrack Garage 1-Bike Vertical Bike Hook, 1784463 at The Home Depot - Mobile


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea, I would be hanging 4 bikes. 2 Rigid bikes, 1 FS (with carbon wheels), and 1 HT. All four bikes are in the 23 to 27 pound range. 

It kind of looked like it binds the wheel a bit, but maybe I am wrong, but isn't carbon supposed to be stronger than AL?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tooclosetosee said:


> Yea, I would be hanging 4 bikes. 2 Rigid bikes, 1 FS (with carbon wheels), and 1 HT. All four bikes are in the 23 to 27 pound range.
> 
> It kind of looked like it binds the wheel a bit, but maybe I am wrong, but isn't carbon supposed to be stronger than AL?


Yeah at that weight you should be fine. My sister is an avid MTB and road racer. She has several bikes in all different weights. And she has been hanging them this way for 15 years with no problems. And at 4 bikes I would opt for the $10 hanger at Home Depot. Ten bucks per bike $40 bucks total compared to $90 bucks for 8 bikes of that other rack. Just at a $10 rack every time you add a bike to your collection. Plus you aren't frozen to mounting all your bikes in one location.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

heyyall said:


> Splurge and get the $2 "rhino liner like coated" hooks. They are large and strong.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

bigbadwulff said:


> I like the Rubbermaid Fast Track system. Personally i like the cheap coated hook idea the best. But when you can't hang your bike(s) where you want them because there is no stud where you want to hang the bike and you don't want to tack a 2X4 on the wall or your garage ceilings are 12 feet high like mine:
> 
> [/IMG]


I have my garage lined with rubbermaid tracks, I had no idea that these hooks existed. Im going out to buy them tonight! ok it is new years eve so they are closed, but Im getting them tomorrow 

thanks for posting


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yeah at that weight you should be fine. My sister is an avid MTB and road racer. She has several bikes in all different weights. And she has been hanging them this way for 15 years with no problems. And at 4 bikes I would opt for the $10 hanger at Home Depot. Ten bucks per bike $40 bucks total compared to $90 bucks for 8 bikes of that other rack. Just at a $10 rack every time you add a bike to your collection. Plus you aren't frozen to mounting all your bikes in one location.


On second thought the Rubbermaid rack system that the Bigbadwolf posted above looks way trick. I would go for that instead.:thumbsup:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

bigbadwulff said:


>


FYI, Hydro brakes can get bubbles at the calipers if you hang them upside down..


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Runs downstairs and flips bike over on the stand.


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

I have two bikes hanging a 4' section of the Rubbermaid rack system and have been very happy. It worked better for me than the $2 hooks because of limited space and studs/joists not where I needed them.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

TxMatt said:


> I have two bikes hanging a 4' section of the Rubbermaid rack system and have been very happy. It worked better for me than the $2 hooks because of limited space and studs/joists not where I needed them.


went to home depot today, they had two kinds of vertical bike hooks. The kind in the pictures above which have the hook plus a brace for the wheel. These ones I think are an older style and dont have the plastic piece which keeps the hook from coming of the rail.

They also had this kind which is smaller (doesnt have the brace for the front wheel) and has the black plastic piece which secures the hanger to the wall.

Amazon.com: Rubbermaid 5E02 FastTrack Vertical Bike Hook: Home & Kitchen


----------



## TxMatt (Nov 26, 2012)

goodmojo said:


> went to home depot today, they had two kinds of vertical bike hooks. The kind in the pictures above which have the hook plus a brace for the wheel. These ones I think are an older style and dont have the plastic piece which keeps the hook from coming of the rail.
> 
> They also had this kind which is smaller (doesnt have the brace for the front wheel) and has the black plastic piece which secures the hanger to the wall.
> 
> Amazon.com: Rubbermaid 5E02 FastTrack Vertical Bike Hook: Home & Kitchen


If I had a complaint is that my "older" style can move around if I don't lift it high enoug, but I do like that the wheel is held off the wall with the "older" model.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Testing the new "panorama" feature on the Iphone


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

patineto said:


> Testing the new "panorama" feature on the Iphone


Now that is just showing off, but I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Is there any concern about fluids settling in the wrong end when the bike is stored in the vertical position? Or (maybe worse) upside down?

Not just talking about hydraulics for the disc brakes, which are surely sealed from leaking, but other components where you might inject some spray grease, which is less viscous (more fluid) than solid grease. My old Rockhopper, for example, had "drain plugs" for the front shifters.


----------



## druddock (Jan 26, 2013)

both will do the trick I'm sure


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Your rack is the same thing I built for myself. MTB's get held from the front wheel so the fork will get lubed and road bikes are hung from the back wheel to fit closer to the mtb's because they are jealous and not as cool. The fork holder idea is new to me and I think I am going to add that to my rack, so thanks for sharing.



patineto said:


> Testing the new "panorama" feature on the Iphone


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

rupps5 said:


> Your rack is the same thing I built for myself. MTB's get held from the front wheel so the fork will get lubed and road bikes are hung from the back wheel to fit closer to the mtb's because they are jealous and not as cool


Ps: I build this structure as a self standing "moving wall" since we did not know exactly how much space was need it for the bikes and all my crap (the "Exercise" room is on the other side of the wall)..









The whole thing rolls on skateboard trucks and wheels (five sets)









I only wish I have a "Sliding rail" for the bikes since I can only fit 16 of them and with sliding hooks I'm sure I can fit 18 of them or even 19..



> The fork holder idea is new to me and I think I am going to add that to my rack, so thanks for sharing.


Glad I can help, one tip, drill the holes on a angle (5deggres or so downwards) so the forks don't tend to fall off or slide when you are moving the bikes around..


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks that is a good tip


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is my rack that I put up last night. I am liking it so far.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

tooclosetosee said:


> Here is my rack that I put up last night. I am liking it so far.


I'm you hang them One up, one down, you can move them far closer together to occupied less space..


----------



## Ken2 (Jan 12, 2004)

If your garage ceiling is finished, or too high, wall mount is the best. I have these staggered higher/lower for every other one, stores 8 bikes 0n about 10' of wall using two 2x4s horizontally. Price is right at under $7 each: Sette Hook-It Vertical Bike Mount at Price Point


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

Yea, I was thinking about that. Is there an optimal way to hang a bike with the suspension fork either up or down? Two of the bikes have suspension forks and the other two are rigid so it would be very easy to alternate.

What I like the most about the track is that it isn't fixed and I can move it to where I want it to be to get things to fit as best as possible. I think I have around $70 or so in it so it wasn't too expensive either.


----------



## bart bakker (Oct 21, 2008)

Some front forks do not like hanging upside down, i once found the oil of my magura MD100 on the floor!

All my other bikes are stacked vertical. To save wallspace I put the lightest bikes a bit higher than the heavier ones.


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

I looked around for a while and ended up going with the delta leonardo bike rack off of amazon. For $15 it's pretty nice, even comes with a plastic tray for the back tire.


----------



## Maddog852 (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anyone of a vertical bike rack that could hold up something as heavy as an 05 Stinky? Or are most of these quite strong?


----------



## mtnbikerboy360 (Feb 11, 2004)

Does anyone know of a good freestanding, vertical bike rack? I live in a condo with concrete walls and ceilings and I'm not able to drill anchors into the wall or ceilings so the rack would need to be entirely freestanding. Because I have limited width for hanging the bikes, I'm looking for a rack that can hang two bikes vertically by the wheels, rather than horizontally like most freestanding racks.

I've searched around on amazon but so far all the freestanding racks hoist the bikes horizontally, or strongly recommend anchoring into the walls. I asked if you could hang a bike by the wheels on a rack like this one, but it sounds like it may be unstable. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Subbing to post pics of mine when I finish it

Posted via mobile


----------



## Rat Face (Apr 22, 2009)

So, what's the best way to hang a full-suspension bike with hydraulic brakes? Front wheel up or front wheel down? I'm a little un-clear after reading through the thread.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I ordered a few of these to replace the regular hardware store hooks in my garage. I like that they pivot so I can overlap the bikes flat closer to the wall when not in use. Should get them this week!

Feedback Velo Hinge Bicycle Wall Rack > Accessories > Storage and Display Racks | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------

